# Dense vs. fluffy nugs



## BygonEra (Jul 14, 2013)

Please excuse my inexperience/stupidity.  I just chopped my first nug today as sort of a test run... on a test plant lol. I'm growing a bagseed plant on week 6 of flowering and chopped just one of the colas (wasn't quite ready but has maybe 50% cloudy trichs) to practice trimming/drying/curing before I chop the rest of the plant down. 

When I was trimming I noticed a pretty high leaf to calyx ratio and after trimming, it was pretty damn fluffy... but is still very sticky and smells super skunky. I'd say about 70% of the pistils on this bud had turned brown but it still wasn't quite ready. It also foxtailed quite a bit. 

Will it stay fluffy or will it get more dense as it dries/cures? Because I've bought bad quality mids (much lower than what I grew) that were SUPER dense. But I haven't really had really fluffy bud that was great, either.


----------



## spex420 (Jul 14, 2013)

eventually it will get really dense depending on how you store it 

basically what it comes down to is the fluffy-er the more it will shrink those dense swag buds you got was probably flat am i right? a trick is look at how big the stem is and you can kind of judge how big the bud was so when you see a nug the size of a quarter with a giant stem in it you can kind of picture ho big the bud was also dense buds keep their shape while fluffy buds just flatten out


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 14, 2013)

The guy above me doesn't know what he's talking about. Dense buds aren't squashed fluffy buds or whatever the fuck he's saying. Dense buds come from dense buds. You chopped at 6 weeks. Basically no weed is going to be done at 6 weeks. I normally go 9 min. I would consider 8 very short. Your buds are leafy because the plant is just now starting to swell more than likely. Let the calyxes swell for 3 weeks or so.


----------



## MoJobud (Jul 14, 2013)

It also depends on the strain. Some strains are crap until the last few weeks. Heat stress, environment, lighting etc plays a part. There are also additives that commercial guys use to bulk on weight but draws away from quality.


----------



## Dibbsey (Jul 14, 2013)

Like hornedfrog said its not ready yet it will get more dense. And also if its sativa or sativa dominant the buds tend to be more fluffy anyways.


----------



## spex420 (Jul 15, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> The guy above me doesn't know what he's talking about. Dense buds aren't squashed fluffy buds or whatever the fuck he's saying. Dense buds come from dense buds. You chopped at 6 weeks. Basically no weed is going to be done at 6 weeks. I normally go 9 min. I would consider 8 very short. Your buds are leafy because the plant is just now starting to swell more than likely. Let the calyxes swell for 3 weeks or so.


instead of saying hes wrong try to read what is written it may be hard you might have to backup and start again obviously you aren't too bright but its okay i'll elaborate for you 

he was trying to make a comparison to his home grown, and street swag i was pointing out that it was fluffy at one point it being dense is just because it flattened out making it seem dense.

you can chop your 6 week ladies put them in a bag and in a month later you'll have something similar to your street swag typically thats how it works premature bud clipped and dried put on the street so they can get the next crop in and so on and so forth or you can let it go for another 4 weeks and have headies quality 

or you can do what hornyfrog does and grow shit weed


----------



## sketchyas (Jul 15, 2013)

ive had fluffy diesel that smoked great, still think about her occasionally... :'(


----------



## Nizza (Jul 15, 2013)

the skunk i grow is fluffy sticky and smelly


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Jul 15, 2013)

Light intensity and strain can cause this issue but 6 weeks is a little early. When was the last time you changed your bulb?


----------



## mrCRC420 (Jul 15, 2013)

If you're new to growing; you'll NEVER grow weed as dense as what has been packaged and shipped accross the country (commercial weed) that shit is literally a big ass nug that's been compacted to what most non-medical folks recognize as a cannabis nugget. If you want to grow NATURALLY dense buds you need good light penetration, good genetics/nutrient-intake/light-schedule, weeks in flower, and air circulation through your plants. It'll take a while to get naturally dense buds; keeping your plants small and concentrating growth to a lower number of colas will definitely help. And some buds are just naturally wicked fluffy; Jerry Berry for example haha.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jul 15, 2013)

Sir.Ganga said:


> Light intensity and strain can cause this issue but 6 weeks is a little early. When was the last time you changed your bulb?


Amazing what a new quality bulb can do.


----------



## donmagicjuan (Jul 15, 2013)

i love fluffy buds, and i hate grinder dense weed the perfect weed packs a bowl with no need to grind or break up. i actually choose strains that are not rock hard


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yeah, I chopped much too early... after drying that one little bud for a day, it literally has NO smell other than fresh cut grass/hay. Probably not even gonna be worth smoking but it was one of the smaller buds on the plant. 

I'm using CFL's and they'll all relatively new bulbs. Might just be that I don't have enough light.


----------



## spex420 (Jul 15, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah, I chopped much too early... after drying that one little bud for a day, it literally has NO smell other than fresh cut grass/hay. Probably not even gonna be worth smoking but it was one of the smaller buds on the plant.
> 
> I'm using CFL's and they'll all relatively new bulbs. Might just be that I don't have enough light.



thats how it smells sometimes when you quick dry a few weeks in jars you'll get that typical weed smell


----------



## sourpuss (Jul 15, 2013)

Its not about it being fluffy or dense its how it smokes and gets you high. Northern lights is kind of fluffy. Gets you high as hell. Alot of sativas are fluffy and done right will also gey you high. How was the sample?


----------



## La Azulrubi (Jul 15, 2013)

Really.. 1oz of fluff is the same as 1oz of dense nugs. Grow your own... be happy..


----------



## ProdigalSun (Jul 15, 2013)

I like the dense ones, they burn right. They can get too hard, but fluffy, never, burns too fast and hot. Kush strains tend to be more dense. Light distance, spectrum, intensity, CO2, Ph, lots of factors.


----------



## ProdigalSun (Jul 15, 2013)

La Azulrubi said:


> Really.. 1oz of fluff is the same as 1oz of dense nugs. Grow your own... be happy..


Hahaha No. 




not unless youre doing that Newtons gravity law thingy but that would be drug abuse.


----------



## spex420 (Jul 16, 2013)

La Azulrubi said:


> Really.. 1oz of fluff is the same as 1oz of dense nugs. Grow your own... be happy..


be that as it may. dense just means the bud is fuller means there's more per nug i like more weed then less weed

same plant same bud sites one fluffy ones dense the dense one will weigh twice maybe 3 times as much as the fluffly one

if you prefer fluffy over dense its just because you've never grow anything but


----------



## sourpuss (Jul 16, 2013)

Usual ignorance


----------



## lilroach (Jul 16, 2013)

It's my opinion that dense buds cure much better than fluffy. If you want to give me an ounce of fluffy bud, I'll gladly smoke it.


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 16, 2013)

OK, I cut these off my puniest plant so I would have something to smoke while the rest is finishing up. I know it is still not ready - although it has been 9 weeks in 12/12 - but I am worried that I am not finding any calyx development. These buds are super hairy, but hardly any calyx whatsoever and the ones that are there are small and empty - like hollow sacs. The entire bud is leaf and pistils. I had the same issue on my last two grows but I had blamed it on the bag seed genetics. I am sure I harvested both of those too early as well.

Do these calyxes actually begin swelling this late into flower? It just seems to me this plant should have much more density already. There is no amber yet, and if I have to I will let them go to 11 weeks - but isn't that getting a little ridiculous for this strain? 

Sample buds info:
Skunk #1 - Sensi Seeds, harvested day #62 of 12/12
600W HPS - new Eye Hortilux bulb
CO2 @ 1200 to 1500 ppm from week #3 to week #7 of 12/12.
85 to 90F F day and 75F to 79F night (yeah I need to add an AC)
Fox Farm Ocean Forest + FF nutrients
Final Flush day #59 of 12/12
Dried for 3 1/2 days


----------



## sourpuss (Jul 17, 2013)

Like you said puniest plant hairy, wasnt in the winfow of harvest. I assume the other plants r foing fine, 

Also assume its a bottom bud, ehich should havr bren removed prob couple wrrks behide the rest of the plant in maturity.

What you got is yo b expected. Carry on. Post some pics of you main colas as im interested in sensi skunk. Pls.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 17, 2013)

Calyx begin to swell at different times on different strains...
The more Sativa in the genetics/phenotype the longer it will take!

I actually prefer very intense mostly sativa plants
Still searching but so far CSG SSSDH + Dinafem Cloud#9 have been great
Suggestions?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 17, 2013)

The dried bud looks like it had ~3 weeks left.
I only say that because my first grow looked like that(entire harvest)
+3 weeks on the next round produced completely different results.
I had turned my entire first harvest into bubblehash! The most hash I've ever held @ one time...


----------



## lilroach (Jul 17, 2013)

This is the time to be patient....I bet many of us have cut down a plant before its time and regretted it. You've waited this long, another week or two will only bring good things to you. Keep an eye on the trich's and only harvest when they tell you they're ready.


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 17, 2013)

I noticed definite signs of calyx swelling on a few of the plants, especially the afghani dominant phenotypes which have much smaller yet denser buds. On the Sativa dominant plants, the buds are much larger yet fluffier and filled with foxtails with signs of re-veg. I have read this can be normal in Sativa dominant strains as they will go through several growth spurts followed by increased trichome production. Here are a few photos.

View attachment 2740568


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 21, 2013)

Six days later and huge improvement. The rest of the crop is still growing. I probably won't take it till day #77.

*Dried buds harvested on day #62 of 12/12
*
These buds were over-dried


*Dried buds harvested on day #68 of 12/12

*These buds are still a little damp


----------



## kindnug (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks to me like you got a phenotype that I wouldn't consider "keeper". I've seen mexican bag-seed plants like that before.

Bean plants can all differ in flowering times/bud development even in the same strain>
Unless they worked the strain to F7+ and picked the best specimens to breed with.
^^That's just my opinion though!


----------



## sourpuss (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow, thats how you grow? And your giving advice julie ceasar?

Do you even have a loupe? How r your trichs? You r doing a good job at guessing


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 21, 2013)

sourpuss said:


> Wow, thats how you grow? And your giving advice julie ceasar?
> 
> Do you even have a loupe? How r your trichs? You r doing a good job at guessing


It is still growing. You give the worst advice I have ever read on here. If I had taken your advice and chopped at 50% clear trichomes I would have nothing but hairy leaves. The calyxes are just now beginning to swell.


----------



## woodsusa (Jul 21, 2013)

I think sativas tend to be fluffier.


----------

